# 2003 X5 Radio Replacement Question



## hbsra10 (Oct 3, 2007)

*2003 X5 Radio Replacement (Upgrade?) Question*

Hi,

I own a 2003 X5 and my radio/CD unit does not have a DSP. Due to pixel issues I'll get my original factory radio unit replaced next week (BMWNA is covering only 50% of the parts, I'll be responsible for the rest). Is it true that the new replacement radio unit will give me mp3 playing capabilities? How about Aux and Sirius? I was thinking about upgrading my sound system but because BMWNA is covering a portion of this replacement I would have to go with the original radio configuration, it seems. Is it, at all, possible to get/add DSP, after this replacement? How about iPod connectivity? I am trying to learn as much as I can and would appreciate if you give me some direction.

Thank you!


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

If it's the MID with the pixel issues, that isn't your radio. The radio is in the cd player; however, if you have a 2003 then you should be fine to install AUX and Sirius.


----------



## hbsra10 (Oct 3, 2007)

dnickels said:


> If it's the MID with the pixel issues, that isn't your radio. The radio is in the cd player; however, if you have a 2003 then you should be fine to install AUX and Sirius.


Now, I am confused...

I think it is the MID, where you read date/time when the radio is off and radio stations (107.9 etc.) when the radio is on. The reason I said radio is because when I mentioned the problem to my dealer, they said pixels are not fixable and the only way to fix this problem is to replace the entire radio. So, if they are replacing the radio and the radio is in the CD unit, are they replacing the CD unit?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

hbsra10 said:


> Now, I am confused...
> 
> I think it is the MID, where you read date/time when the radio is off and radio stations (107.9 etc.) when the radio is on. The reason I said radio is because when I mentioned the problem to my dealer, they said pixels are not fixable and the only way to fix this problem is to replace the entire radio. So, if they are replacing the radio and the radio is in the CD unit, are they replacing the CD unit?


The radio is actually the portion that the CD enters into, the MID is nothing other than a display. If at the dealer - the only portion that will be replaced is the display.


----------



## hbsra10 (Oct 3, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> The radio is actually the portion that the CD enters into, the MID is nothing other than a display. If at the dealer - the only portion that will be replaced is the display.


Weird. Service manager at my dealership said the only way they could fix this MID pixel problem is by replacing the entire radio unit (I guess that means the CD unit), which costs around $800 + 2 hr labor. He said they can't just replace the display/pixel unit. My car is out of warranty and I'll be responsible for the expense. I dont know why they are always in the 'rip off' mode. I bought BMW so I can avoid that, but it seems like it is a car dealer thing. Thanks for the info, Tom.


----------



## pdoctors (Oct 6, 2010)

Hello Everone -

Like many of you, my MID/Radio display is broken. The pixel are being lost on a daily basis and it has become unreadable. This is totally unacceptable to me regardless that it is out of warranty. Radio displays should last the life of the car. The flaw is in the cable that attaches to the radio inside. BMW knows this is a problem, but refuses to fix it as it occurs outside of 4 years, becuase of the movement in the car. It is NOT wear, it is poor design from the start. There are endless complaints by BMW owners about this on all the forums.

Goal is to collect enough contact information to turn over to an attorney for a class action lawsuit to have our radio's fixed. We shouldn't have to pay and the radio should last!!!

Please sign up. If we can get 1000 owners, I can get an attorney to take the case ($1,000,000 worth of recall).

Sign up through FACEBOOK....search for GROUP "BMW RECALL OF RADIO/MID DISPLAY"

Thanks
Peter


----------

